# Ewe off since lambing



## she-earl (Mar 19, 2015)

My ewe had twins on Monday afternoon.  She seemed OK the day but on Tuesday she wasn't doing well.  We gave her a dose of propylene.  I took her temp and it was 105.6 so she has had two doses of penicillin with two more to go.  Her temp this morning was 102.  We gave her a calcium drench yesterday.  She occasionally drinks some water but has not interest in eating.  I am putting the lambs on her but I am supplementing them.  What can be done to get her interest in eating?


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 19, 2015)

Sounds like she has an infection. Probably a retained placenta (or part of one). 

B complex sometimes helps with appetite stimulation. Try offering her warm water with molasses in it.


----------



## she-earl (Mar 26, 2015)

After about eight days, the family is doing much better.  The lambs were running low grade fevers so they were on antibiotics.  I also made little "lamb blankets" out of rags and just took them off this morning.  The mother struggle for longer.  She was on penicillin for a week and also couple of B-complex shots. I have introduced her and the lambs gradually back with my other two ewes.  I told my husband that this is the last breeding for me.  I am getting to old for this stress.  However, the little ones are soooooo cute and loveable.


----------

